# Seiko 5



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Seiko 5s are amazing aren't they?

Â·	21 jewel auto mech movements

Â·	quick set day/date

Â·	stainless steel cases

Â·	display backs

Â·	you can get them for Â£30.00 or less!

There are loads of them and some of the current dial designs are superb.

I can't resist them and have started a collection of ones that I think are the best - right now this stands at six.

Maybe we should run a favourite 5s thread - what do you think?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

dapper said:


> Maybe we should run a favourite 5s thread - what do you think?


Good idea Alan.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

They are great watches and an absolute bargain, I see Roy's area all gone now.

Plenty of fake quartz "5"'s about now as well.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

i luv 5's, here's some of mine














































yup, ya canny whack 'em









regards,john.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Mine


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

julian, i luv the dial on your first pic, it looks almost military with those minute markers, any chance of a brighter pic in the future?.

all smashin' watches btw









regards,john.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Just took these


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Here's mine







I got it from another RLT member and still chuffed to bits with it


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Here's mine...










Andrew.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not sure if this really counts but it is a `5`









*Seiko/RLT SKZ211,23 Jewel Automatic wind Cal. 7S36.*


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Here are two of mine.

This was my first 5 and, I think, the first watch that I bought from Roy:










The most recent, with a copper dial:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

julian

thanks for the better pic (a real kewl watch that one







).

another one of my seiko 'faves' is this one, not a 'five'- but very like one


















regards,john.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

All my "Fives" are from Roy with the exception of the gold plated one, that was from a boot sale.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Heres mine, I got it from Alan


















So own up, who got the two 25 quid ones off Roy? I had a saved shopping basket, logged in next day to put in the order and found they'd gone









Saying that, the main reason I was going for them was to Yao them, but now I've me lovely military number I've no need


----------



## raysablade (Jun 12, 2005)

These 2 at the moment although given the complete dominace of the SNX121K on my wrist. The blue one will be on its way.



















It's sad because the carbon strap with a chequerboard chapter ring was something i'd been looking forward to.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

7s26 mil style










7009 3030










6319 6000










7019 - 5170


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

dapper said:


> Here are two of mine.
> 
> This was my first 5 and, I think, the first watch that I bought from Roy:
> 
> ...


Like copper dial one Alan


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I got a text message (hate those damn things!) from one of the lads at work, telling me that he's just got a Seiko 5 but he's concerned that it's gaining time. Does anybody know the acceptable gain / loss for the 7S26 movement? I know mine can gain 15 seconds over 24 hours which I hear is within acceptable levels.

I think that he's under the impression it's going to be as accurate as a quartz which, if that is the case, he's going to be disappointed.

I'll have to convince him that they're great watches, especially for the money.

Andrew.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Andrew it depends what your perception of acceptable is really (or your mates) as you say they ain't ever gonna be bang on like a qtz. I think seiko guarentee +/- 30 secs a day. Personally none of my 7s26's are more than +5.

Also your mate will probably find that after wearing it for a few weeks it will settle down and become more accurate.

Also tell him to try leaving it in different positions overnight and see if that helps he may find that, for eg, when left in one position for 8 hours it losses time and thus brings the watch closer to 0 overall.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> 7s26 mil style


Ditto mine!!!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Andrew it depends what your perception of acceptable is really (or your mates) as you say they ain't ever gonna be bang on like a qtz. I think seiko guarentee +/- 30 secs a day. Personally none of my 7s26's are more than +5.
> 
> Also your mate will probably find that after wearing it for a few weeks it will settle down and become more accurate.
> 
> Also tell him to try leaving it in different positions overnight and see if that helps he may find that, for eg, when left in one position for 8 hours it losses time and thus brings the watch closer to 0 overall.


Cheers Paul,

I spoke to him this morning and he says that is not new and it gains hours, not seconds!!







Not the initial impression he gave me

Time for a service, methinks!









Regards,

Andrew.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

andrew

it sounds as though either the balance spring is deformed or it does need a service (gummed up movement







) although they generally go for years before needing a service.

john.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Here's another 5 - on a black braided nylon


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here are a couple of mine - the first one isn't really a true 5 in that it's an skx007 diver case which I've fitted with the dial/hands/movement etc from a Seiko 5, to add to this the case has been beadblasted, the bezel pvd coated & then fitted with a Seiko tuna can stainless steel bezel insert. Since this photo was taken I've blacked out the minute markers on the chapter ring - makes it much less busy & cluttered.

The second is a true Seiko 5 that I found at a car boot sale with a heavily scratched crystal - Bry polished it for me with excellent results (Bry also did the beadblasting and had the pvding done on the first one - he's a useful man to know)







The dial & hands are immaculate - it's a nice watch indeed


----------



## pcichosz (Jan 12, 2006)

I used to have quite a few of them 5s, now keeping only these two:





Likely to get more again .

Best wishes,

Pawel


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Those 'Fleiger' 5s do look good, shame they are so small


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

arrived this morning ,older five







,6119,purchased because it was cheap and i liked the electric blue dial







,hey im easy to please







,thrown on an acryl strap for the time being.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Another 5 - the flieger style with cream dial. Nice bracelet too.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Surely this is as nice as an Explorer?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

alan

that is one 'sweet' 5, enjoy it 

john.


----------



## Chris Webb (Feb 5, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Not sure if this really counts but it is a `5`
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now this one, I _really _love !


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

this '5' arrived today ,sportsmatic deluxe,it has a quick set date button in the 2 position which i havnt seen before in this model,small amount of TLC and this will be a winner


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

pugster said:


> this '5' arrived today ,sportsmatic deluxe,it has a quick set date button in the 2 position which i havnt seen before in this model,small amount of TLC and this will be a winner


Very nice indeed


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I do like the word "Deluxe", doesn't get used often enough these days.

Very nice Pug, I'd be quite happy with that.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I think someone else posted a SNX121K - here's mine. I have recently put it on a really heavy solid-link oyster bracelet, but no pics of that just now. The feel of the watch is improved hugely.

I have a personal dislike of the whole 'crown-at-four' thing with Seikos, so that limits my choice a bit but this one and its black cousin are my faves.

These are amazing value and great robust everyday watches. This one cost me Â£13 shipped off the 'bay.


----------

